# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  دعاء لقضاء الحوائج ... مضمون (خذوه من عند المهاجر)

## ومضة امل

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
شخباركم شباب وشابات  

في ما ذكره الشيخ المهاجرالبارحه 11/2/2008 الموافق 4 محرم 1429
_دعاء لقضاء الحاجات_ وقال ا ن _ من قرأه فانه يحصل على مراده (حتى لعصيان الاولاد)_
 باذن الله وهو ينصح بقراءته 100 مره. 
_وهذا نص الدعاء :
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين .اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فانك الكافي المعافي والغالب القاهر. 

_بعدها تصلي على محمد وال محمد
_
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين .اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فانك الكافي المعافي والغالب القاهر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين .اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فانك الكافي المعافي والغالب القاهر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 


*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو*

*ورحم الله والديش بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ومضة امل

يسلموووووووو عزيزتاي على المرور الكريم 
والله يقضي حوائجكم وحوائج الجميع يارب العالمين

----------


## أمل وألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه وأهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علمٍ على العالمين .اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فانك الكافي المعافي والغالب القاهر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

يسلمو(ومضه امل) الله يحقق مرادك بحق محمد واله
اللهم اقضي حوائجي وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد واله

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلم الايادي يعطيك العافيه نسألكم الدعاااء تحياتي

----------

